# Dennerle line...any feedback on compositions?



## Ancillo (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi guys,
Do you have any info on the components of Dennerle?
A1
S7
FB7
E15
V30

I'd like to have some breakdown to calibrate my dosing.

thx


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

A few years back I gave the Dennerle line of products a try. When it got to the point that I needed to "fine tune" my fert dosing, I tried for a month to get an answer to exactly the question you're posing.

After getting absolutely no reply from Dennerle to several emails (not even a reply to say that they don't give out this info), I threw out all their products. :mad2: 

If I were you, I'd switch to TMG for micro ferts (or Seachem, who also has a line of NPK products). Otherwise try getting the base chemicals...

And welcome to APC!


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Hi guys,
For your information I translate for you the reply to the same question you can find here: http://www.acquariofacile.it/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7611

- V30: Potassium (as oxide) 3,46%. Microelements: Iron 0,17%, boron 0,05%, manganese 0,03%, molibdenum 0,004%.

- E15: Potassium (as oxide) 14,4%. Microelements: Iron 3,57%, manganese 1,08%.

- A1: Potassium (as oxide) 1,02%. Microelements: Iron 0,24%, manganese 0,00015%, boron 0,00013%, zinc 0,00006%, copper 0,00004%, lithium 0,00002%, aluminum 0,00002%, cobalt 0,000006%, nichel 0,000006%, vanadium 0,0000056%, molibdenum 0,000004%.

- Planzengold-7: Polysaccharides, natural vegetal enzymes, vitamins, microelements, nitrogen 4,74%, phosphorus 0,29%, potassium (as oxide) 0,23%, iron 0,24% chelated with EDTA.

It seems that the composition is detailed on the single products.

Regards.

Fabrizio


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi fabry,

I understand Dennerle disclosed the contents of their products finally, right? Since my knowledge of the italian language is very poor what is Alberto saying here?

>Veramente è già un pò che la Dennerle dichiara invece proprio tutto, se volete vi posto le composizioni di tutti i prodotti per filo e per segno, sono riportate su tutte le confezioni<

Thank you for helping out!

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Hi Detlef,
Alberto is just saying that it seems that Dennerle decided recently to disclose the composition of its products, and the composition is fully detailed on the single items (flasks, packages or whatever). 
Since he is using their products he took a look at them and posted the compositions declared on the bottles. 

Regards.

Fabrizio.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, that is good news that they finally decided to detail the composition of their products.

And interestingly enough, in looking at their site, they have a new product called A1 Daily NPK.

I think that the myth that phosphates cause algae is slowly being beaten back!


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

All Denerle components may be replaced by cheaper alternatives of home made solutions.
Except one: "Planzengold-7" - and it is not disclosed yet.
I have tried this with recommended dose + 20-40% and had positive result in extensive grow from many plants in a tank.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Fabrizio for the translation!

For some companies old habits die very, very hard... I estimate the step from A1 Daily to an additional A1 Daily NPK took Dennerle more than five years...

Best regards,
Detlef


----------



## Ancillo (Aug 24, 2006)

Thx Fabrizio!

Thats exactly my post you mention.... :wave: :wave:  

I decided to post it 'worldwide' since it has been very difficult till now to get such components. I guess the new dennerle line will become much more popular now.
I'm getting used to it with my ongoing aquarium and I can say its a good line. I think you just have to somehow 'personalise' a bit the dosings from the suggested ones but the products are all very complementary and plants seem to like it.

Well, thx for welcoming me to APC  
I'm still a newbie and the people here are so knowledgeable!
great..
cheers
a


----------

